
Skimming-as-a-Service: Anatomy of a Magecart Attack Toolkit - ccmpx
https://www.perimeterx.com/resources/blog/2020/skimming-as-a-service-anatomy-of-a-magecart-attack-toolkit/
======
badrabbit
I've found plenty of magecart infections myself. I was surpised at how
difficult it was to tell the site owners. Whois privacy,no contact email on
their site, no security.txt.

Just a protip,leave some contact info in whois or somewhere on your business
site so people can let you know if you get pwned.

------
v01dlight
Great writeup, wish the screenshots were a bit higher resolution/more readable

